# "The Demon King" Finn Balor



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

It's been a few months since I've made a thread, but I'm watching RAW and there's something that keeps confusing me every time I hear it. Whenever I hear anyone refer to Finn Balor as "The Demon King", I seem to mishear it as "The Demon" Kane. It's not a huge issue, but it's confusing as hell, especially when I thought Neville and Mick Foley were telling Seth Rollins to call out "The Demon" Kane. :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought the whole thing was leading to Rollins running into Demon Kane.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I thought the whole thing was leading to Rollins running into Demon Kane.


They should honestly just leave it as "The Demon" Finn Balor. Adding King to it just makes you wonder if that young stud Kane's getting a main event push. :creepytrips


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

People will say what they want and agree and disagree on whether it was epic or cringy.

But bottom line, that entrance and character got the worst crowd in the USA to chant “This is Awesome!”

Again, we can argue but we cannot ignore what happened right in front of our face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@ChicagoFit brought it up in the RAW discussion thread and I agree with him and you, OP. However, that's even more incentive for them to stop "The Demon" Kane fuckery and just call him Kane as usual, especially since "The Demon King" is much more badass due to its mythological reference and reminding me of the magnificent bastard known as Ganondorf. >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE needs to exorcise some of their demons. I do agree with you. I thought I heard Demon Kane on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> People will say what they want and agree and disagree on whether it was epic or cringy.
> 
> But bottom line, that entrance and character got the worst crowd in the USA to chant “This is Awesome!”
> 
> Again, we can argue but we cannot ignore what happened right in front of our face.


 For a big moment, it fell way flat tbh. It was easily topped by Lesnar and on par with New Day and Sasha. The whole feud has sucked, it would be a travesty if it closes on Sunday.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth coming face to face with Demon Balor tonight definitely helped bring some momentum into their feud. It had been pretty lackluster up until tonight. As someone said before, it got the worst WWE crowd to get a loud "this is awesome" chant going. Despite a meh build up, the match will be pretty solid.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*

That was the whole fucking beauty of it, that Finn shows his human face leading to the PPV, teasing and hyping The Demon, and finally unleashes it at SummerSlam for the first time in his main roster career. And they just fucking do it on Raw where Seth Rollins spends the whole show "looking for the Demon King" in the most idiotic ways possible, on the parking lot, behind the curtain, wtf?? And when the Demon does finally appear it's not even the main event of Raw. SMH.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> For a big moment, it fell way flat tbh. It was easily topped by Lesnar and on par with New Day and Sasha. The whole feud has sucked, it would be a travesty if it closes on Sunday.


Idk, I didn’t feel that way. I don’t think they made a wise decision to debut the Demon tonight as opposed to Summerslam. But all in all, the crowd clearly popped for it and I will give the main roster credit over NXT by adding some more intrigue behind the Demon than NXT did.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*

#WWELogic 

I guess they were afraid that if Balor came out in facepaint at SS, then the crowd would be confused and not cheer. Not everyone watches NXT nor watched NJPW.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

It fell flat too, what a complete an uttter waste of a PPV moment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It was stupid to waste on Raw, especially when the main roster debut could have been at SS in front of a crowd that would have erupted. Vince continuing to be the stupid old shit that he is.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*

Because: 

1) WWE is run by morons
2) They have no idea what they're doing
3) They think fans are stupid
4) The concept of good pro wrestling is a mystery to them
5) Vince McMahon figured it was a good idea


There are the go-to reasons when trying to figure out questions that start with "why" in WWE. Just pick whichever sounds good, its probably not wrong.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*

Nothing wrong with Balor switching up his formula. It was boring in NXT after a while.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth coming face to face with Demon Balor tonight definitely helped bring some momentum into their feud. It had been pretty lackluster up until tonight. As someone said before, it got the worst WWE crowd to get a loud *"this is awesome"* chant going. Despite a meh build up, the match will be pretty solid.


 That was 100% male smarks and hardly loud.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*

Company can't get out of its own way. So stupid to give that away AND Reigns-Rusev. They just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The Demon Kane isn't so demonic anymore simply because I have a feeling on SDL he will be recanting Team Hell No skits, which in all honesty, I welcome!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*



witchblade000 said:


> #WWELogic
> 
> I guess they were afraid that if Balor came out in facepaint at SS, then the crowd would be confused and not cheer. Not everyone watches NXT nor watched NJPW.


Yeah, but that's what teases and vignettes are for, to give you a sneak peek and make you interested and hyped, so you are dying to finally see the whole thing. It's like a trailer for a movie.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*



MEMS said:


> Company can't get out of its own way. So stupid to give that away AND Reigns-Rusev. They just don't get it* sometimes*.


 Sometimes :lmao

I'll be done with the WWE when I finally get around to learning Japanese,

NJPW is next level entertainment that the WWE can't even match in their dreams.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> That was 100% male smarks and hardly loud.


It put some life into a notorious city for being a dead crowd. At least it's something.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> People will say what they want and agree and disagree on whether it was epic or cringy.
> 
> But bottom line, that entrance and character got the worst crowd in the USA to chant “This is Awesome!”
> 
> Again, we can argue but we cannot ignore what happened right in front of our face.



Precisely. People can argue about it until they're blue in the face but "The Demon" is going to be absolutely huge with casuals and children. The amount of merchandise they'll move will justify Finn's spot to Vince. Well executed, over the top gimmicks flourish and always have. Finn will win over kids off of the strength of the intro alone.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

His promos suck, his move set is lame and his alter ego gimmick is just cheesy and reminds me of a knockoff boogeyman...I really hope Rollins wins because Balor is lame


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I dislike it but if it had to happen - shouldn't it happen at PPV?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

What's worse is that you have idiots on here who genuinely think he should retire Undertaker.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

It really doesn't matter. Now, later, it doesn't matter. 
It's not even a gimmick. It's him wearing 'demon' facepaint. That's about it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



BTNH said:


> What's worse is that you have idiots on here who genuinely think he should retire Undertaker.


 What the hell? :lmao

Balors entrance may have worked in NXT, but it doesn't come off well on the bigger stage IMO (in both ways).


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Balor is the drizzling shits.

Can't cut a promo. No charisma. Forgets he has a gimmick most of the time. To top it all off he's not half as good in the ring as similar sized guys to offset everything else.

Take Neville, for example. Shares many traits as Balor, but at least he can do some great stuff in the ring, making him watchable. Balor doesn't even have that, IMO.

"Demon King"

:ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Good for him for being creative - I hope someone likes him. I am not a fan of the guy though and it's way too far out in left field for me.


Just to add - everything sucks now adays. If it wasn't PG - he would probably be good. He'd probably be dripped blood, freaking the hell out, have a better nickname. Probably would be legit scary. But too bad, he's the corny Irish midget who wears paint and walks on all fours every so often apparently.

You can't please me - I am the worst and at least admit to it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

It's a great gimmick and he's knocking it out of the park. Get ready for your next Universal champion and the guy to retire the Undertaker! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Finn is cringe? So you want to rename him Fringe Balor?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I liked it and you're all geeks. Rollins vs Balor will be fantastic!

And nobody should retire Taker. He should pin Cena clean at WM33.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought I was the only one who thought he was over hyped ...seems cool but just doesn't come across well and like OP said the whole demon thing is really cheesy..should have left that in NxT


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> What the hell? :lmao
> 
> Balors entrance may have worked in NXT, but it doesn't come off well on the bigger stage IMO (in both ways).


His entrances went over well in Brooklyn, London and Dallas.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Get a sense most of you in this thread need to take a break from wrestling... Don't think anything would make you happy at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



PanopticonPrime said:


> His entrances went over well in Brooklyn, London and Dallas.


 Meh maybe smarks can cover it, but it certainly isn't good. He doesn't have the presence or larger than life feel to pull it off. He's just way too small for the name.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Kabraxal said:


> Get a sense most of you in this thread need to take a break from wrestling... Don't think anything would make you happy at this point.



I already admitted that.

But seriously - he's a midget with an Irish accent. If I wanted that - I'd call Hornswoggle.


Bring back the roided up hulkmaniacs of yesteryear and leave these midgets to fight for the cruiser weight belt.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a fucking dreadful idea. I came back in room and saw he had paint on, It was beyond words, awful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> Meh maybe smarks can cover it, but it certainly isn't good. He doesn't have the presence or larger than life feel to pull it off. He's just way too small for the name.


O this small bullshit again.... When will this outdated and ignorant claim finally stop being echoed by the size marks? Size doesnt fucking matter anymore. Deal. With. It.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He's giving people something new and original. What's cringe is Enzo and Cass. But its all in good fun, buddy.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm glad to see that the whole "Demon King" thing went over well tonight, but I think it was a big mistake debuting it tonight rather than at Summerslam. I can't understand WWE's thinking behind this.


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

There are a lot of things in pro wrestling that I would consider cringe-worthy but Balor isn't one of them. He has been shoved into the spotlight a little early for me, I would have preferred him kicking ass in the midcard, but he has handled it pretty well so far. I think that the "demon king" character has the potential to be interesting and really get over if booked and written correctly.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> What the hell? :lmao
> 
> Balors entrance may have worked in NXT, but it doesn't come off well on the bigger stage IMO (in both ways).


Well it did tonight so...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

The crowd was into tonight. They'll be into it at Summerslam in Brooklyn. People enjoy the demon gimmick. God forbid.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He has the best entrance in all of wrestling. He can go with the best of them in the ring and has the look. Hopefully he improves on the mic. If so, he would be the total package. 

Anyone that doesn't like his entrance probably HATED old school wrestling when there were actual gimmicks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> People will say what they want and agree and disagree on whether it was epic or cringy.
> 
> But bottom line, that entrance and character got the worst crowd in the USA to chant “This is Awesome!”
> 
> Again, we can argue but we cannot ignore what happened right in front of our face.


It was definitely cringy. It was supposed to "scare" Seth and it just felt goofy compared to an Undertaker or Kane or Wyatt Family entrance, but for all of that, the crowd was into it, and I'm honestly in shock that based on their booking history, they're going to beat the Demon on Sunday. It doesn't make any sense. They can make so much money on that character and they're gonna beat him and take the aura away in his first match. Worse, Roman isn't winning the US title so we could just go right back to Seth vs Roman for the belt. :sleep

And debuting it tonight was absolutely stupid.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> What the hell? :lmao
> 
> Balors entrance may have worked in NXT, but it doesn't come off well on the bigger stage IMO (in both ways).


I guess the this is awesome and holy shit chants were piped in, entrance didn't work at all right.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He wears actual belts (like the kind you get from walmart) on his head it seems. Budget cuts!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Geralt z Rivii said:


> Balor is the drizzling shits.
> 
> Can't cut a promo. No charisma. Forgets he has a gimmick most of the time. To top it all off he's not half as good in the ring as similar sized guys to offset everything else.
> 
> ...


Call me when Neville gets more than crickets. Balor can get his name chanted, This is Awesome, Holy Shit, and everything else without saying a word. HE has this thing a guy like Neville and even a so called workhorse like Cesaro or Zayn lack, it factor


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Kabraxal said:


> O this small bullshit again.... When will this outdated and ignorant claim finally stop being echoed by the size marks? Size doesnt fucking matter anymore. Deal. With. It.


 I'm not a fan of giving small guys names like demon king, especially when another active demon looks like he could eat Balor.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I think WWE made the mistake of mentioning the Demon or bringing him on tv at all this soon. WWE fans are still getting use to Balor and deciding if they like him or not. Now there's this second Balor character debuting all of the sudden. That would be like if Mankind debuted and Cactus Jack or Dude Love popped up a few weeks later. They should have just kept Balor being regular Balor for a while. Then saved Demon Balor debut for a special storyline/match down the line. Especially when regular Balor showed up and beat Roman Reigns on his first night. They already showed that regular Balor is a threat enough to winning the match. They don't need to throw in the extra Demon stuff in there. Now if Rollins cheats and beats Demon Balor at Summerslam. The Demon character is going to look weaker then regular Balor. Since regular Balor pinned Rusev and Reigns on his first night. It's almost like WWE got cold feet on Balor after his poor promo with Rollins a few weeks ago. So the last two weeks been all about bringing the Demon on tv to sell the match. But going to confuse fans and too much Balor characters at once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> What the hell? :lmao
> 
> Balors entrance may have worked in NXT, but it doesn't come off well on the bigger stage IMO (in both ways).


It didn't work because it was the wrong time to debut the character, it's a match character, it's not a segment character. You're supposed to build to the character making his appearance in the ring, and they gave it the wrong context. They tried to make it come off as "scary" like he was The Undertaker or Kane and it just doesn't work like that, that's not the gimmick. It's just meant to give his look a personality for big matches. Vince doesn't understand it. It's meant to have a Jeff Hardy type vibe, it's not meant to be intimidating.

For the record, I'm not defending Balor, I don't like him any more than anybody else and I thought the entrance was cringy, but they just did it all wrong.

Not to mention, it was the dumbest he's ever looked as the Demon, with all those words painted on him.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I'm neither a fan nor a hater when it comes to Finn Balor but if I'm going to be 100% honest, the whole demon thing looks like a kid wearing facepaint trying to scare some grown-ups.

His size doesn't help him even compared to Seth Rollins. Seth Rollins looks like The Great Khali standing next to Rey Mysterio in Balor. He doesn't feel intimidating. It's hard for many of us taking him seriously when he appears like some 11 year old Halloween party kid looking for treats.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Straw Hat said:


> I'm not a fan of giving small guys names like demon king, especially when another active demon looks like he could eat Balor.


I mean I think Finn is boring, but even as a Kane mark 4 life I find using Kane's demon gimmick as why Finn can't do it as a random reason. Kane now is not the Kane of old, If Bray can be a kind of updated version of Taker, why can't they put a twist on the Kane character with Finn?

I do agree with whoever said the Demon should work different than normal Finn though.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

the only time i really thought his entrance was great was the first time i saw it in nxt. they went way overboard with the smoke machine, but it added to it cuz i couldn't see him as well. just saw this weird figure crawling around looking like some shadow of a monster. 

ever since that first time in nxt, they "corrected" the "problem" by reducing the smoke and making him much more visible. it kinda made it less cool and it's just diminishing returns when you see that entrance multiple times.

just like his demon character is cool cuz he wins the first few times with it, but eventually he loses. then where do you go with it? and how do you explain him wrestling as just regular fin balor in certain matches against good opposition? 

it's just one of those things that seems cool at first, but gets old and it's stupid if you think about it. if he were good at promos and they worked it in as an alter ego, then we'd have a different story. instead it's a life vest for a guy who's drowning every time he has to talk on the mic.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Kabraxal said:


> Get a sense most of you in this thread need to take a break from wrestling... Don't think anything would make you happy at this point.


Seriously. People just can't be fucking happy with anything. 

It's like, "Hey, assholes. Would you like Sheamus, Roman Reigns, or John Cena to be in the main event picture and getting titles all over the place? Yeah, that's what I thought."

Jesus Christ, people. How about you give him a fucking chance?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Him and Reigns are the 2 worst overpushed talents I've ever seen.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

With all talk about "Demon King" thought for sure Demon Kane would make appearance.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Balors entrance at Dallas takeover was good? That chainsaw entrance is the definition of cringe.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The Son Shala said:


> Him and Reigns are the 2 worst overpushed talents I've ever seen.


Difference is people like Finn. People hate Reigns.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I think trying to make this Demon King thing into something scary is the wrong way to go. There's nothing intimidating about Finns presence. It feels miscast. I wish they hadn't gone this route. He looked silly tonight but at least the crowd was into it. I just really fear it will make him seem lame without it as well.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Finn Balor is amazing, anyone who doesn't appreciate a fantastic performer like him then you're missing out. Go and enjoy John Cena and near 50 year old Undertaker if guys like Balor, Zayn, Rollins, Ambrose and Owens don't do it for you.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

A slim white version of Boogeyman whose name sounds like Demon Kane. He will be a hit with the kids I guess. Then again he's good in the ring and needed a gimmick so it is what it is. :draper2


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Why even have summerslam for any of the raw matches now. We already saw the demon character and Reigns already beat Rusev. Whats the point. 

Also Finn better do something with that "Demon" character or he will legit get reignsed.I also like how The Universal title still doesnt mean anytthing even though they had 4 weeks to build it up. Why is that title even important in the first place.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Rollins just needs to dump a bucket of water on Balor before his match like he does on himself. Wash the paint off and his "spooky powers" vanish.

Seriously, why the fuck is every wrestler dripping wet these days?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Since regular Balor pinned Rusev and Reigns on his first night.


Recall that Rollins beat Reigns clean, so it could be said that he is a tier higher than Reigns at the moment, being the 1st overall pick also adds weight to that.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Rollins just needs to dump a bucket of water on Balor before his match like he does on himself. Wash the paint off and his "spooky powers" vanish.
> 
> Seriously, why the fuck is every wrestler dripping wet these days?!


LOL.

I normally would rage at posts like this, but this is seriously fucking funny. :grin2:

That is an excellent question: WHY THE FUCK DO THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THEY ALL JUST GOT OUT OF THE FUCKING SHOWER!??!?!

Good lord.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Recall that Rollins beat Reigns clean, so it could be said that he is a tier higher than Reigns at the moment, being the 1st overall pick also adds weight to that.


The point is Balor beat the top guys to make him a credible contender for Universal title. Heck Balor was the next male wrestler drafted after Rollins. They didn't need to use the Demon stuff to promote this match. It feels more like Vince got cold feet after Balor weak promo on week 2. So last two weeks they spent promoting the Demon King stuff to try to sell the feud. Rather it just being about two really good wrestlers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I don't know, part of me thinks it's one of those NXT things that once it gets away from NXT it simply looks silly. On the other hand, that crowd was DEAD tonight and pretty much didn't care about shit other than Lesnar and this segment. So it DID catch on, but I mean it's another one of those things where you can hear the majority of the chanting and know it's nothing other than NXT fanboys in a casual crowd. The casuals aren't really into this act yet, which isn't to say they never will be. Once you see it in the geekfest atmosphere of Brooklyn, it might catch on. Remember, Daniel Bryan and the YES thing started because of Mania and post-Mania RAW crowds made it popular. Balor/Rollins is a potential MOTY, and should have a MOTY atmosphere, too. That is the real make or break moment for Finn's character.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The Son Shala said:


> Him and Reigns are the 2 worst overpushed talents I've ever seen.


Really? Then count your lucky stars you missed the Diesel, Sid Vicious, Mabel, Erik Watts, Ernest Miller, Van Hammer and Steve McMichael pushes of the 90s...


I mean, if you're young and don't remember them, that's cool, but...trust me, it could always be worse. Reigns, I won't disagree with, especially because of the fan backlash, but while Finn may be getting the Fed behind him right away, he's not nearly as bad as the above list.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> The point is Balor beat the top guys to make him a credible contender for Universal title. Heck Balor was the next male wrestler drafted after Rollins. They didn't need to use the Demon stuff to promote this match. It feels more like Vince got cold feet after Balor weak promo on week 2. So last two weeks they spent promoting the Demon King stuff to try to sell the feud. Rather it just being about two really good wrestlers.


But they have been using Balor's Demon alter ego at PPVs in NXT for some time now, it is something that is part of his character. If you are going to debut Balor in a big way and introduce him to a new audience, you need to give this audience a taste of what he is about, and that includes the Demon aspect.

That said, it is possible that Balor's performance in his first promo with Rollins didn't sit well with Vince and Co. so they decided to let Rollins do the heavy lifting during the build while giving Balor a pre-recorded video and then a silent appearance as the Demon in the send off show.

I think the feud suffered because of that, Rollins did his part well but it really takes two to tango. Still, they did end in a strong and high note and the crowd was all in with it.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

what exactly are the demonic things , that finn does. I mean kane was literally a freaking monster who burn his family, and other fucked up things. to be a demon "kIng" don't you gotta b a hardcore basketcase evil motherfucker. I hope wwe explore this as best as they can pg style, because paint and contorting your body doesn't make you a demon much less a demon king


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

WWE should have had Finn establish himself without the Demon stuff first. Basically he was normal Finn for two weeks and last two weeks been about Demon Finn. That's just too much when trying to get a guy over on the main roster. They should have waited for a special time down the road to promoted Demon Balor and him wrestling as the Demon. It feels like Vince got cold feet on normal Finn after his terrible promo a few weeks ago. So now they decided to make him Demon Balor to hype the feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Finn hasn't had my interest since before he won the NXT Title. The man is a bore.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

His entrance tonight seemed different, and not in a good way. It looked like he was trying to seduce Rollins. I know HHH was in charge of his NXT entrances... maybe someone different was in charge tonight?

Don't get me wrong; I like Finn and think he can be huge, if utilized correctly. I'm sure eventually they will switch up the paint colors and designs, in an effort to keep things fresh.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I hope they let him mix up his alter ego characters to keep hims fresh, he used to do Bane, Joker and Hannibal etc which where very cool.

The demon thing is kind of dull after seeing it so many times already.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Geralt z Rivii said:


> Balor is the drizzling shits.
> 
> Can't cut a promo. No charisma. Forgets he has a gimmick most of the time. To top it all off he's not half as good in the ring as similar sized guys to offset everything else.
> 
> ...


You only hate him because he's a demon (king) and you're a witcher :quite


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> But they have been using Balor's Demon alter ego at PPVs in NXT for some time now, it is something that is part of his character. If you are going to debut Balor in a big way and introduce him to a new audience, you need to give this audience a taste of what he is about, and that includes the Demon aspect.
> 
> That said, it is possible that Balor's performance in his first promo with Rollins didn't sit well with Vince and Co. so they decided to let Rollins do the heavy lifting during the build while giving Balor a pre-recorded video and then a silent appearance as the Demon in the send off show.
> 
> I think the feud suffered because of that, Rollins did his part well but it really takes two to tango. Still, they did end in a strong and high note and the crowd was all in with it.


I understand Demon stuff is part of Balor. But they should at least let him established himself first. Before they added the Demon King stuff. For example start teasing it before Survivor Series and then debut it then. Would have been fine but this is too much at once. But yeah it's obvious Vince got cold feet on normal Balor. So they brought in Demon gimmick to hype Summerslam match instead. That's why they debuted the character tonight. In a desperate attempt to get this feud over. Didn't work at all IMO.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Godway said:


> I don't know, part of me thinks it's one of those NXT things that once it gets away from NXT it simply looks silly. On the other hand, that crowd was DEAD tonight and pretty much didn't care about shit other than Lesnar and this segment. So it DID catch on, but I mean it's another one of those things where you can hear the majority of the chanting and know it's nothing other than NXT fanboys in a casual crowd. The casuals aren't really into this act yet, which isn't to say they never will be. Once you see it in the geekfest atmosphere of Brooklyn, it might catch on. Remember, Daniel Bryan and the YES thing started because of Mania and post-Mania RAW crowds made it popular. Balor/Rollins is a potential MOTY, and should have a MOTY atmosphere, too. *That is the real make or break moment for Finn's character.*


That's just it though: it adds nothing to his character. He doesn't wrestle differently, talk differently, act differently. Nothing. He's had all this time in NXT to get it right and he didn't. It's still the same Finn Bálor for better or worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> But they have been using Balor's Demon alter ego at PPVs in NXT for some time now, it is something that is part of his character. If you are going to debut Balor in a big way and introduce him to a new audience, you need to give this audience a taste of what he is about, and that includes the Demon aspect.
> 
> That said, it is possible that Balor's performance in his first promo with Rollins didn't sit well with Vince and Co. so they decided to let Rollins do the heavy lifting during the build while giving Balor a pre-recorded video and then a silent appearance as the Demon in the send off show.
> 
> I think the feud suffered because of that, Rollins did his part well but it really takes two to tango. Still, they did end in a strong and high note and the crowd was all in with it.


It was the only thing that woke up a known dead crowd. I was surprised, tbh.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Such a fucking scrub, the epitome of fast forward material.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I understand Demon stuff is part of Balor. But they should at least let him established himself first. Before they added the Demon King stuff. For example start teasing it before Survivor Series and then debut it then. Would have been fine but this is too much at once. But yeah it's obvious Vince got cold feet on normal Balor. So they brought in Demon gimmick to type Summerslam match instead. That's why they debuted the character tonight. In a desperate attempt to get this feud over. Didn't work at all IMO.


Yeah and I think this is all just reflective of the problem that is giving Balor such a fast super push to the top. Not enough time to present him properly and introduce him to the fans so that he gets over in an organic manner. As I have said previously, he should have started in a feud with Jericho to flesh his character out and help the audience get familiar with him. Working with a veteran like Jericho would have helped him a lot before moving him to the main title scene.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Jesus again with these threads. Finn draws by getting all these marks to talk about him.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Q-MAN said:


> Jesus again with these threads. Finn draws by getting all these marks to talk about him.


Ah, we're doing _this_ again.
Cant wait for 15+ pages threads on Balor wearing jeans and playing lego.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and I think this is all just reflective of the problem that is giving Balor such a fast super push to the top. Not enough time to present him properly and introduce him to the fans so that he gets over in an organic manner. As I have said previously, he should have started in a feud with Jericho to flesh his character out and help the audience get familiar with him. Working with a veteran like Jericho would have helped him a lot before moving him to the main title scene.


This is true. I think the match between with him and Seth will be pretty great. But they really should've taken the time to build Finn on the main roster. I can appreciate WWE trying to present a fresh feud for Rollins. But had Finn had more time to build up his reputation on the main roster, him facing off with Rollins down the road would've felt more epic. The build up has been meh so far.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and I think this is all just reflective of the problem that is giving Balor such a fast super push to the top. Not enough time to present him properly and introduce him to the fans so that he gets over in an organic manner. As I have said previously, he should have started in a feud with Jericho to flesh his character out and help the audience get familiar with him. Working with a veteran like Jericho would have helped him a lot before moving him to the main title scene.


I totally agree with you about that. Balor should have had at least one non main event feud first and someone like Jericho would have been perfect. Fact is Raw lost too many main event faces in the draft. So if they weren't gonna put Reigns in that spot. They didn't have many options. So they tried to rush pushing a new guy in Balor and make him a star right away. IMO after Sami Zayn beat Owens at Battleground. They could have gave him the big upset win and title match at Summerslam. But I don't think WWE sees Zayn as a main event guy though. While Balor they at least see potential in. Even if it's too soon.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

The Lunatic Fringe, Dean Ambrose

The Demon Cringe, Finn Balor 

To be honest, I have never understood the appeal in Balor. I am still waiting for him to show me why he deserves this rocket push.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brock segment bored me. Seen it a million times.

Balor was awesome. This is why I loved guys like Warrior and Taker. They're so different and I love that. He's one of the few people on Raw I care about.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It was the only thing that woke up a known dead crowd. I was surprised, tbh.


 You must have skipped through Brock Lesnar and the main event. Rollins got silence for his promo and there was a decent chants of 'holy shit' and 'this is awesome' by male smarks for demon balor. With the build and hype for the demon debut, it fell way flat. This whole feud has been first grade trash, it would be travesty if it goes on ahead of the other ME matches.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The True Believer said:


> That's just it though: it adds nothing to his character. He doesn't wrestle differently, talk differently, act differently. Nothing. He's had all this time in NXT to get it right and he didn't. It's still the same Finn Bálor for better or worse.


That's because NXT's real purpose is for HHH to get his dick sucked by internet geeks. Nobody really develops there.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Cant believe they wasted Balor's first demon entrance on Corpus Christi :cry


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Cant believe they wasted Balor's first demon entrance on Corpus Christi :cry


Its the one and only reason I am anxiously awaiting JDfromNY's review :lol

Any minute now....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> You must have skipped through Brock Lesnar and the main event. Rollins got silence for his promo and there was a decent chants of 'holy shit' and 'this is awesome' by male smarks for demon balor. With the build and hype for the demon debut, it fell way flat. This whole feud has been first grade trash, it would be travesty if it goes on ahead of the other ME matches.


Brock segment did well, not denying that. But he is a part timer who is barely ever around and gets paid a shit-ton more than everyone on the full-time roster, outside of maybe Cena. He better get big crowd reactions the handful of time per year he appears. The "this is awesome" and "holy shit" chants were in Corpus fucking Christi, TEXAS. There are no smarks there. :lol This is a crowd that has been notorious for being dead quiet crowds over the years. We were ALL talking about it hours before Raw even started in this VERY thread. Sorry, but getting those chants in a dead-ass city is a big positive. This wasn't NYC, Philly, Chicago, etc. This was as marky as a crowd as you can get AND on top of that, a crowd that's been dead-quiet for YEARS now. I know all you want to do is shit on EVERYTHING and make people try to hate EVERYTHING you don't like, but this is a huge positive for them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock segment did well, not denying that. But he is a part timer who is barely ever around and gets paid a shit-ton more than everyone on the full-time roster, outside of maybe Cena. He better get big crowd reactions the handful of time per year he appears. The "this is awesome" and "holy shit" chants were in Corpus fucking Christi, TEXAS. There are no smarks there. :lol This is a crowd that has been notorious for being dead quiet crowds over the years. We were ALL talking about it hours before Raw even started in this VERY thread. Sorry, but getting those chants in a dead-ass city is a big positive. This wasn't NYC, Philly, Chicago, etc. This was as marky as a crowd as you can get AND on top of that, a crowd that's been dead-quiet for YEARS now. I know all you want to do is shit on EVERYTHING and make people try to hate EVERYTHING you don't like, but this is a huge positive for them.


 Yeah, because it's casuals chant "we want sasha" during other womens matches :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Yeah, because it's casuals chant "we want sasha" during other womens matches :lol


Sasha gets chants and gets cheered practically every week now. She's the most popular woman on the roster. She is a face right now. But you're right, Corpus Christi, TX is a smark haven..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha gets chants and gets cheered practically every week now. She's the most popular woman on the roster. She is a face right now. But you're right, Corpus Christi, TX is a smark haven..


 I never said it was a smark heaven, but we shouldn't pretend smarks weren't in the audience. Do you think casuals give a fuck about Sasha, demon entrances etc?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> I never said it was a smark heaven, but we shouldn't pretend smarks were in the audience or we wouldn't have gotten those chants. Do you think casuals give a fuck about Sasha, demon entrances etc?


You don't think casuals care about Sasha??? 

And the demon entrance is at least half, if not more, intended for kids to buy up that merch. It's at least part of why he's debuting as a face on the main roster.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I liked it? It was carney but wrestling is carney


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> You don't think casuals care about Sasha???
> 
> And the demon entrance is at least half, if not more, intended for kids to buy up that merch. It's at least part of why he's debuting as a face on the main roster.


 Do you think casuals are going to chant 'we want sasha' during another women's match? Only smarks do that shit, they may join in for the hell of it, but I doubt they give a shit about Sasha, they're casuals.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Do you think casuals are going to chant 'we want sasha' during another women's match? Only smarks do that shit.


1. A match that featured the woman that Sasha is in the middle of a feud with?

2. A match in which Sasha is sitting RINGSIDE for, in front of the crowd, doing commentary during said match?

Yeah, I do think they would chant for Sasha given those extremely obvious circumstances.......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> 1. A match that featured the woman that Sasha is in the middle of a feud with?
> 
> 2. A match in which Sasha is sitting RINGSIDE for, in front of the crowd, doing commentary during said match?
> 
> Yeah, I do think they would chant for Sasha given those extremely obvious circumstances.......


 Casuals IMO are those who don't follow the product and only go check in here and there. They don't have a particular attachment to any wrestlers as there isn't any larger than life characters like Hogan and Rock to get hooked onto. Sasha IMO (everyone on the roster other than maybe Cena, Lesnar, Taker and Orton to an extent), don't appeal to casuals, it's hardcores who will chant 'we want sasha'. Casuals wouldn't even have a clue sasha is champ, hell she's been there a year at most?Its absurd you think casuals would start up that chant when it's such a smark chant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Casuals IMO are those who don't follow the product and only go check in here and there. They don't have a particular attachment to any wrestlers as there isn't any larger than life characters like Hogan and Rock to get hooked onto. Sasha IMO (everyone on the roster other than maybe Cena, Lesnar, Taker and Orton to an extent), don't appeal to casuals, it's hardcores who will chant 'we want sasha'. Casuals wouldn't even have a clue sasha is champ, hell she's been there a year at most?


So, by your definition, everyone at the shows are hardcores. Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean 'smark.' There are plenty of kids who are 'hardcore' WWE fans, and they obviously aren't 'smarks.' Fact of the matter is, Sasha got her name chanted, and she is a face afterall, while sitting ringside, in front of the crowd, while her adversary, who is a heel, was wrestling a match right in FRONT of her. Therefore, Sasha getting chants isn't some crazy out there thing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, by your definition, everyone at the shows are hardcores. Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean 'smark.' There are plenty of kids who are 'hardcore' WWE fans, and they obviously aren't 'smarks.' Fact of the matter is, Sasha got her name chanted, and she is a face afterall, while sitting ringside, in front of the crowd, while her adversary, who is a heel, was wrestling a match right in FRONT of her. Therefore, Sasha getting chants isn't some crazy out there thing.


 Fans (smarks) chanting for Sasha during another womens match is one thing, entirely another for casuals to be doing it. Doing that shit is smarky (disrespectful) as fuck, casuals don't give enough shit to be doing it. They're only there to enjoy the show. It's smarks who start up stupid chants like that.

Not everyone at house shows and events are marks, a lot of people go to just have a good time. A lot of them don't have a clue about most of the roster either.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

It was comedy gold. :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Fans (smarks) chanting for Sasha during another womens match is one thing, entirely another for casuals to be doing it. Doing that shit is smarky (disrespectful) as fuck, casuals don't give enough shit to be doing it. They're only there to enjoy the show. It's smarks who start up stupid chants like that.


Charlotte was in a match with someone who doesn't even really get TV time anymore. Everyone, smarks and even casuals, are smart enough to see, especially with Sasha sitting right there, that the match was just going to be a throwaway/meaningless match that ended quickly with a Sasha/Charlotte confrontation about to take place. Not disrespectful at all in this case. Not like the Charlotte/Fox match was a feud with a build-up, it just served as a tool for the Sasha/Charlotte confrontation that was about to take place since they've been in the middle of a feud and are 6 days away from a big PPV match for the title. But apparently people on here know the tendencies of every single fan that goes to shows. Okay.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He works in NXT, but so far looks out of place in the main event on the main roster. I'll give him a chance, but Rusev vs Reigns for the Universal championship should habe been the SummerSlam match (with Rusev and Lana going over).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte was in a match with someone who doesn't even really get TV time anymore. Everyone, smarks and even casuals, are smart enough to see, especially with Sasha sitting right there, that the match was just going to be a throwaway/meaningless match that ended quickly with a Sasha/Charlotte confrontation about to take place. Not disrespectful at all in this case. Not like the Charlotte/Fox match was a feud with a build-up, it just served as a tool for the Sasha/Charlotte confrontation that was about to take place since they've been in the middle of a feud and are 6 days away from a big PPV match for the title. But apparently people on here know the tendencies of every single fan that goes to shows. Okay.


 Let me repeat it so you understand how silly you sound - Casuals were chanting we want Sasha. Sasha Banks. Sasha Banks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Let me repeat it so you understand how silly you sound - Casuals were chanting we want Sasha. Sasha Banks. Sasha Banks.


Duh. Not every WWE fan is a smark. Unless you're trying to tell me places like Alabama (who booed Reigns earlier this year) and now Corpus Christi, TX are now smark cities.

Whew.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm glad they at least showcased the alter ego before the match. There's no point having an alter ego when you don't use it during the build up. Imagine if Balor had done that elaborate entrance for the first time at SS, all the hype..the drama and the first thing the character does is a collar and elbow tie up :lol. Talk about a buzz killer. Still an underwhelming build up in totality IMO but a decent little confrontation.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He was okay, probably the only cool part of Raw this week, but seth Rollins was really annoying with his demon king shit


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

They buried the gimmick already. I cant believe they wasted it on a RAW. Is Ambrose/Ziggler beating this so bad that they had to do this to get some buzz? 

Not only that, but DEMON KING couldnt even dominate Seth, is was approx 50/50 in offense. Seth NO SOLD the whole gimmick. This should have been a HUGE SS moment, and they just pissed it away just like they did when they shot their load on the first NEW ERA RAW.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



thelegendkiller said:


> The Lunatic Fringe, Dean Ambrose
> 
> The Demon Cringe, Finn Balor
> 
> To be honest, I have never understood the appeal in Balor. I am still waiting for him to show me why he deserves this rocket push.


To be honest, seeing how Roman reigns is getting to main event since last two weeks makes me think they already lost faith in Finn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Duh. Not every WWE fan is a smark. Unless you're trying to tell me places like Alabama (who booed Reigns earlier this year) and now Corpus Christi, TX are now smark cities.
> 
> Whew.


 We want Sasha is a smark chant, just like the CM Punk chant or this is awesome (unless something really awesome like Shane jumping off a cage). Smarks have an idea of what's going on, casuals do not. Casuals do not know about the Punk chant, they don't have an idea of the 'we want sasha chants' nor do they start up a this is awesome chants for a man coming out in paint - they have no idea who the guy is (remember they're casuals meaning they don't watch NXT) but you expect them to chant that shit fpalm 

They simply don't know enough to chant those smarks chants, they may join in for the hell of it. But lets get real, they aren't starting those chants unless smarks do it for them.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

No he is not.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't help but think of that final boss from Onimusha Warlords whenever I hear "The Demon King" being mentioned


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

sarcasma said:


> They buried the gimmick already. I cant believe they wasted it on a RAW. Is Ambrose/Ziggler beating this so bad that they had to do this to get some buzz?
> 
> Not only that, but DEMON KING couldnt even dominate Seth, is was approx 50/50 in offense. Seth NO SOLD the whole gimmick. This should have been a HUGE SS moment, and they just pissed it away just like they did when they shot their load on the first NEW ERA RAW.


Bullshit, the majority of the audience haven't seen what the 'Demon King' is so they had to show the persona first on a build up to RAW as it wouldn't have made sense if he just came out as that at Summerslam. 

It doesn't matter if the character looked weak tonight because Balor is 100% winning the title at Summerslam, 0% chance their going to make the Demon character look weak in its first match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sarcasma said:


> Seth NO SOLD the whole gimmick.


No, he didn't. He was clearly taken aback by it and his face showed fear but he stood his ground and faced it in the stare down and then the subsequent brawl. In the Fallout interview he even admits that it took him by surprise and so he would need to change his strategy going into SummerSlam...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

He needs to get rid of the headdress. He look so fucking goofy when he comes out wearing it.

- Vic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> No, he didn't. He was clearly taken aback by it and his face showed fear but he stood his ground and faced it in the stare down and then the subsequent brawl. In the Fallout interview he even admits that it took him by surprise and so he would need to change his strategy going into SummerSlam...


 Seth freaking Rollins selling face paint :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I think if they hotshot him to the Universal title, he will fizzle out like Paige did when she was given too much too soon. It would suck for Finn to peak too early. He really should have been built up. There are still a lot of people who don't watch NXT or are invested in it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

I don't get you fucking people. I'll even admit, the demon gimmick can be corny. 

But can you all lay the fuck off? A majority of this forum wants to bitch and moan about how this new era sucks, lacks charisma, doesn't try to step up and do anything amazing with their characters.

So Finn makes an attempt. Obviously, he doesn't ooze charisma. He's not the best talker. He's great in the ring. Let the story evolve. And don't bring up NXT, because NXT barely has any character growth. You can't blame Balor for NXT's writing and terrible character judgement. 

It's a nice little concept. Yeah, it's corny. But that's pro-wrestling for you. 

Bottom line is, some crowds will lose their shit over it. It could evolve or develop into something if someone pushes him into the right direction. But it's something different to see and it's something nice. The dual personality shit. 

I swear, this forum does this weird ass thing where it hates superstars it once loved. This forum used to lose it's shit over Ryder, Ziggler, etc. Then it goes on a massive hate spree. Same thing with Balor now. Jfc.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



PanopticonPrime said:


> His entrances went over well in Brooklyn, London and Dallas.


It sure didn't do nothing for Corpus Christi.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Kids are gonna eat this shit right up with the paint and all.

Me personally I'd love if he distinguished himself between human and demon more. Different music, different moveset different mannerisms. They need to be two distinct characters.
What I think is Demon Finn needs to just straight up murder somebody, not literally of course, but beat somebody down so bad after a match that the ref reverses the decision. 
Have him turn his back on his demon side, claiming he hates how it makes him feel, almost like he is afraid of it. He goes months on end absolutely refusing anything to do with his demon side. Bring out the Rock n Rolla persona more. He doesn't need the demon. All the while people are getting taken out backstage (kinda like Itami). It gets harder and harder for him to keep it under control. He'll slip in a move or two into a match that is exclusive to the Demon, almost like it was almost breaking free. Give him a big feud with somebody, he still refuses to let the demon free, he get's beat down, can't take it anymore, then on a major show like Summerslam or WM, he comes out full on Demon.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It didn't work because it was the wrong time to debut the character, it's a match character, it's not a segment character. You're supposed to build to the character making his appearance in the ring, and they gave it the wrong context. They tried to make it come off as "scary" like he was The Undertaker or Kane and it just doesn't work like that, that's not the gimmick. It's just meant to give his look a personality for big matches. Vince doesn't understand it. It's meant to have a Jeff Hardy type vibe, it's not meant to be intimidating.
> 
> For the record, I'm not defending Balor, I don't like him any more than anybody else and I thought the entrance was cringy, but they just did it all wrong.
> 
> Not to mention, it was the dumbest he's ever looked as the Demon, with all those words painted on him.


I couldn't believe they debuted The Demon like that. What was the point, except now everyone's seen it and it's less intriguing. Horrible decision. Crowd popped for a new thing and then silence because it was off and didn't go with that segment at all.



Chris90 said:


> I hope they let him mix up his alter ego characters to keep hims fresh, he used to do Bane, Joker and Hannibal etc which where very cool.
> 
> The demon thing is kind of dull after seeing it so many times already.


Obv. he can't do those now, WWE isn't going to pay to license them. He's not going to "mix it up", he has to stay the same to sell merch.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

His hat dreadlock thing is awful looking. Especially in media pictures with him and other stars.

But I am really expecting a double turn at Summerslam. I think Rollins will turn face, and Finn heel with the Club. Then he drop this demon shit for a while.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



JD said:


> I don't get you fucking people. I'll even admit, the demon gimmick can be corny.
> 
> But can you all lay the fuck off? A majority of this forum wants to bitch and moan about how this new era sucks, lacks charisma, doesn't try to step up and do anything amazing with their characters.


If you don't get it, then read what people have to say. There's plenty of reasons why people aren't into Finn and if you thought that someone who hasn't been on the main roster for a month and is already main eventing Summerslam for a brand new world title isn't going to get scrutinized, I don't know what to tell you.



> So Finn makes an attempt. Obviously, he doesn't ooze charisma. He's not the best talker. He's great in the ring. Let the story evolve. And don't bring up NXT, because NXT barely has any character growth. You can't blame Balor for NXT's writing and terrible character judgement.
> 
> It's a nice little concept. Yeah, it's corny. But that's pro-wrestling for you.


Neville evolved. Sami Zayn evolved. Charlotte evolved. Becky Lynch evolved. Bayley evolved. Enzo and Cass evolved. Sasha Banks evolved. Finn doesn't get a pass, especially with someone with that amount of experience under his belt and creative freedom he had before he got to the WWE.

And why not bring up NXT? That was Finn Bálor's stomping ground for over a year, whilst he got to go over everyone, got plenty of screen time, and all the while, "the Demon" was basically the same thing that it was from the time he debuted to the time he left. It being "corny" is the least of his problems since being cornet would actually mean something for him instead of it being the same dude with a different entrance and paint.



> Bottom line is, some crowds will lose their shit over it. It could evolve or develop into something if someone pushes him into the right direction. But it's something different to see and it's something nice. The dual personality shit.
> 
> I swear, this forum does this weird ass thing where it hates superstars it once loved. This forum used to lose it's shit over Ryder, Ziggler, etc. Then it goes on a massive hate spree. Same thing with Balor now. Jfc.


Well, it's been a year and some of us have actually watched and waited for Finn to evolve with the Demon gimmick and it didn't happen. I think I can speak for those people when I say that we're not going to forget a whole year and hit the reset button just because he got called up.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Asmodeus said:


> It sure didn't do nothing for Corpus Christi.


*I don't care for Balor, but no one has every done anything to make the folks of Corpus Christi stop setting on their hands. Seriously, CC Texas is notoriously one of the worst crowds for professional wrestling of all time.*


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Asmodeus said:


> Obv. he can't do those now, WWE isn't going to pay to license them. He's not going to "mix it up", he has to stay the same to sell merch.


Of course he cannot do those characters, but there's nothing stopping him from creating new characters of his own every few months to keep himself fresh.

I don't see an issue with merch, if he has more items to sell via more characters, the more money he will make. A perfect example of this is the Cena merch strategy.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

How tall is Baylor? 5'8? I'm 6'3 So I just can't take this demon gimmick of his seriously at all. If someone has a gimmick like that I would expect to feel intimidated by them. It would be like casting Daniel Bryan as Darth Vader.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



henrymark said:


> How tall is Baylor? 5'8? I'm 6'3 So I just can't take this demon gimmick of his seriously at all. If someone has a gimmick like that I would expect to feel intimidated by them. It would be like casting Daniel Bryan as Darth Vader.


He's 5'11".


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

That paint looked real shitty compared to NXT/NJPW/etc. I guess WWE used their own guy instead of Finn's usual artist.

On a related note, having him painted up on Raw might have seemed like a good idea to WWE to hype the PPV/introduce that persona, but I thought it was a terrible idea, lowering the value of both the gimmick and the PPV.

This push isn't going to last at least.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Nerds defending Balor with because he's over that he's great. Yet Lesnar gets pops (bigger than Balor's) and you all say he should fuck off. Enzo and Cass get great reactions too and people here say they suck


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Ok, I just seen on Youtube that they debuted Demon Balor on Raw....

The writing staff's wives/girlfriends/boyfriends must hate them considering how early they always blow their load.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Wrestling fans are most stupid hypocritical bunch I think I've ever seen

Just a couple of days ago you people made a big deal about the guys looking the same

( Thread Link http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2027746-every-young-wrestler-looks-acts-same-nowadays.html )

but when someone does something different you jerks shit on it.
Get a grip.



attituderocks said:


> Nerds defending Balor with because he's over that he's great. Yet Lesnar gets pops (bigger than Balor's) and you all say he should fuck off. Enzo and Cass get great reactions too and people here say they suck



We actually like guys who care for the business, and do more than 2 stupid moves per match. and Lesnar, just like Vince, get pops, because wrestling fans in general are morons. They're like stupid drunk girls most of the time.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



THE GUY said:


> Balors entrance at Dallas takeover was good? That chainsaw entrance is the definition of cringe.


God forbid someone play a character on a fictional show.

Someone call the fucking press.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris90 said:


> Of course he cannot do those characters, but there's nothing stopping him from creating new characters of his own every few months to keep himself fresh.
> 
> I don't see an issue with merch, if he has more items to sell via more characters, the more money he will make. A perfect example of this is the Cena merch strategy.


It takes time for the wage slaves in China to produce that shit, he can't change it up all the time.



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I don't care for Balor, but no one has every done anything to make the folks of Corpus Christi stop setting on their hands. Seriously, CC Texas is notoriously one of the worst crowds for professional wrestling of all time.*


Which is why is was a horrible idea to have that debut in that particular venue.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Such a fucking scrub, the epitome of fast forward material.


*looks at Chris's signature*

Let's see...

Fast forward material: Roman Reigns, Erick Rowan, The New Day, Chris Jericho (At least these days), Naomi, The Usos...

Yup, sounds like some excellent fast forward material to me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



henrymark said:


> How tall is Baylor? 5'8? I'm 6'3 So I just can't take this demon gimmick of his seriously at all. If someone has a gimmick like that I would expect to feel intimidated by them. It would be like casting Daniel Bryan as Darth Vader.


He's 5'11 and I take it you haven't seen any Demon movies?
Go watch Buffy kill off Demons of all shapes and sizes.

Not everyone has the stature of the Demon Kane.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm sure The Demon Kane and The Demon Kiss take issue with Finn Balor calling himself The Demon King.

We need a Triple Threat match between the three to determine the true Demon of wrestling.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

During the entrance itself, I kind of enjoyed it, which was weird because I strongly dislike Finn. However, once the lights turned on, I asked myself:

"Why the fuck are they trying to make him look intimidating?"

I don't care much about the look, but trying to sell Finn as intimidating really isn't the way to go. He's too skinny and short, and it's not like his moveset or aggression changes and increases when he goes 'demon mode'. 

Anyhow, I've already complained enough about Finn. He's going to be given the title next week and he's going to hold it until the Royal Rumble. Let's see how he does.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Wrestling fans are most stupid hypocritical bunch I think I've ever seen
> 
> Just a couple of days ago you people made a big deal about the guys looking the same
> 
> ...



I guess the people cheering for Rollins, Zayn and Balor are morons too.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



Asmodeus said:


> It takes time for the wage slaves in China to produce that shit, he can't change it up all the time.


As i said, every few months or so he can change it up.

Don't underestimate the Chinese either, they had Suplex City shirts on the shelves a week after that Mania match.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

Stupid to have him come out as The Demon King before Summerslam. So over the paint and everything anyway. I don't even know what his gimmick is, just plain boring.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



> and Lesnar, just like Vince, get pops, because wrestling fans in general are morons. They're like stupid drunk girls most of the time.



This is fucking hilarious. So, if they cheer the guys you like it's a sign that someone is over and deserves to be pushed to the top of the company. When they cheer guys you don't like the fans are stupid idiots. Can't make this shit up...

:duck


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*

This was so fucking bad... Really this demon gimmick isn't fitting in the slightest and I can't take him seriously.

So was Ultimate Warrior a demon as well cuz if his face paint?

Really I even hope Kane or Undertaker will come and own this "king's" ass.

And he still can't talk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



KC Armstrong said:


> This is fucking hilarious. So, if they cheer the guys you like it's a sign that someone is over and deserves to be pushed to the top of the company. When they cheer guys you don't like the fans are stupid idiots. Can't make this shit up...
> 
> :duck


It's hypocritical and stupid of fans to HATE Reigns for his push and boo the shit out of him in every arena. When someone worse like Lesnar gets cheered, or the worst thing possible, the man responsible for Reign's push and that mockery of WM 32, gets cheered. Either boo all or none.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> It's hypocritical and stupid of fans to HATE Reigns for his push and boo the shit out of him in every arena. When someone worse like Lesnar gets cheered, or the worst thing possible, the man responsible for Reign's push and that mockery of WM 32, gets cheered. Either boo all or none.


If that's your opinion, fine, but then you can't ever bring up when a favorite of yours is getting great reactions. If the fans are stupid, they're stupid. They can't just be stupid for supporting Brock while at the same time exhibiting excellent taste when they appreciate Balor painting his face.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

I feel kinda sorry for the seemingly insignificant minority of people who can't seem to get into Finn's performances. And can't help but laugh at those who are so salty, butthurt, and bitter about his success.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

:lawler

Shit, you guys turned on him already


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



KC Armstrong said:


> If that's your opinion, fine, but then you can't ever bring up when a favorite of yours is getting great reactions. If the fans are stupid, they're stupid. They can't just be stupid for supporting Brock while at the same time exhibiting excellent taste when they appreciate Balor painting his face.


Exactly. You get my point. Let them be stupid but realize they are exactly that when they boo Reigns but Cheer Vince and Lesnar. 
Also, at least if they get excited for Balor, they are getting excited for someone who is a face, gets cheered like a face, is a great wrestler and actually tries hard in his matches.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

The Demon gimmick has been proven to go over on a bigger scale than NXT. His entrances at Takeover Brooklyn and London were great and got excellent reactions.

I think someone's post from early in this thread summed it up when it comes to the moaning about wresling on this forum. "Everything sucks nowadays".

Seriously, if thats actually what you think, are you only watching WWE so you can come to WF and whine like a bitch about everything that you've deemed "too popular to be seen to enjoy"?

I've said it before, Balor and the Demon gimmick has everything that WWE wants in a wrestler. Appeals to almost everyone in the audience and will sell a fuckton of merch to people with kids. Finn is here for a long run. Get used to it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*



> I think someone's post from early in this thread summed it up when it comes to the moaning about wresling on this forum. "Everything sucks nowadays".


There certainly are fans who will shit on absolutely everything (certainly all things WWE), but not everyone who dislikes Balor is one of those fans. That's just a cheap way to try to shut down any discussion and/or criticism.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Showing the Demon on the RAW before SummerSlam, in my opinion, was their only chance to hype the SummerSlam match, following weeks of neglecting the feud completely.

I think a lot of people will be tuning in to see the PPV entrance - because, the RAW entrance may have somehow make a usually dead crowd chant Holy Shit and This Is Awesome ... But it was the absolute basic Demon Balor entrance. SummerSlam, it will be turned turn up to 11.

I do also wish that they'd stop calling him "Demon King". The announcers and Rollins all talk so lazily that it really did just sound like Demon Kane most of the time.

And the writing of Seth's character looking for Balor was WAY too far into comedy for me. If they take the piss out of the gimmick and turn it comedy, it'll die instantly. Corey knowsnhow to sell Demon Balor. It worked for years in NXT. Why do they have to fuck about with something that was working erfectly already?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



chemical said:


> *looks at Chris's signature*
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


:trips4

You take my distaste for this bum so personally, are you related to him?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

Well they're not helping matters with this whole "The Demon King" business.








I mean they just sprung it on us and spammed the hell out of it and of course it sounds like "The Demon Kane". 
Does anyone think things through? fpalm 



God Movement said:


> :lawler
> 
> Shit, you guys turned on him already


Balor. The Demon King. 
Lawler. The Durrrty Kang.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

mobels said:


> Bullshit, the majority of the audience haven't seen what the 'Demon King' is so they had to show the persona first on a build up to RAW as it wouldn't have made sense if he just came out as that at Summerslam.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the character looked weak tonight because Balor is 100% winning the title at Summerslam, 0% chance their going to make the Demon character look weak in its first match.


Except that Brooklyn knows all about Finn's alter ego the Demon.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy!!!*

Seriously, am I the only person to hear those chants after his entrance :wtf2. Countless people saying it didn't work or something but it looks like it clearly did. I didn't watch most of Raw but I'm gonna assume that was the 2nd and only time the crowd was hot like that.

Don't think many want him to win the title so soon but if he does the threads will be crazy. Maybe those geeks who always say they wang Reigns to win for the reactions on here feel the same with Finn.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

Balor is ok.
I am a little confused about his fast push.
He already beated reigns so all the matches against lower card guys to introduce him are wasted to me.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Balor makes wrestling look more choreographed than the average spot monkey.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, completely underwhelming.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

JTB33b said:


> Except that Brooklyn knows all about Finn's alter ego the Demon.


Crowd = Millions of people around the world watching live?? 

And thats just assuming the crowd is filled with only people that watch NXT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know why they wasted it on Raw, should have been saved for SummerSlam. Also going with "The Demon King" name isn't really the smartest choice, especially when their commentators make it sound like Demon Kane half the time :no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

First time Rollins said 'Demon King', it did honestly sound like he said Kane.

Even though pretty much everyone has seen his Demon get up by now, it was dumb IMO to waste it on Raw when your second biggest PPV is a fucking week away lol.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So Rollins is meant to be scared of a midget in face paint. I'm not buying it...if I didn't know it was Finn Balor I would have assumed it was the boogeyman


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

mobels said:


> Bullshit, the majority of the audience haven't seen what the 'Demon King' is so they had to show the persona first on a build up to RAW as it wouldn't have made sense if he just came out as that at Summerslam.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the character looked weak tonight because Balor is 100% winning the title at Summerslam, 0% chance their going to make the Demon character look weak in its first match.


That's what vignettes are for. If you tease your casual fan into wanting to finally see the Demon entrance, it's much more epic to deliver it in the main event at SummerSlam than on in the middle of a fucking Raw.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

People really overuse the "No Charisma" argument. I swear the majority of people in this forum have no idea what charisma even means. They usually equate it to mic skills or just use it as a put down to wrestlers they personally don't like.

Charisma is having that special quality, that personal magnetism that gets people to like and invest in you. Finn showed he had that in NXT which is why he was champion for so long and is beginning to show that on the main roster as well. In whatever world you live in, to get the response he got and the chants he got in pretty much the deadest crowd in the US shows already he has an element of charisma. The jury is still out on how well he is actually going to do on the main roster because it's been three fucking weeks.

I agree that it was idiotic to waste such a cool moment on Raw instead of SS and I'm in the camp of that they are pushing him too hard and fast from the get go. But some of the arguments presented against Balor are not only stupid but are just flat out based on misconceptions and false narratives of words people have little to know understanding of in terms of meaning.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Precisely. People can argue about it until they're blue in the face but "The Demon" is going to be absolutely huge with casuals and children. The amount of merchandise they'll move will justify Finn's spot to Vince. Well executed, over the top gimmicks flourish and always have. Finn will win over kids off of the strength of the intro alone.


It's Boogeyman-lite...I'd temper your expectations.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

They should do a Brock and DEMON Midged Balor promo... Brock would laugh his ass off


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems vaguely familiar.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm glad to see that the whole "Demon King" thing went over well tonight, but I think it was a big mistake debuting it tonight rather than at Summerslam. I can't understand WWE's thinking behind this.


I think holding it off until SummerSlam works best for adults because its a proper tease leading to a big reveal, but I think here they wanted to hook the kids and casuals who have less of a reason to be interested in Balor up to this point. I'd imagine a 7 year old would be pumped to see this version of Balor fight Rollins. Last night made it pretty obvious to me that this was the ME feud they designated for the younger audience. Also think that played a large role in what time they put it on.

At any rate, none of this will matter on Sunday at Smarkamania. Despite the lukewarm build, I expect this match to be the hottest one on the card due to the audience.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth coming face to face with Demon Balor tonight definitely helped bring some momentum into their feud. It had been pretty lackluster up until tonight. As someone said before, it got the worst WWE crowd to get a loud "this is awesome" chant going. Despite a meh build up, the match will be pretty solid.


This will be a great match. I would just like to throw out there, we were alwasy hoping for a Shield triple threat match at Mania.....but.....you know what would blow that match out of the water from a performance standpoint? Rollins vs. Balor vs. AJ Styles for the top belt (whatever the fuck it is at that point lol). That match would blow the roof off the place.....but they need to rebuild AJ a bit and make sure to continue and push Balor...maybe even have him as champ going into the match.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Seems vaguely familiar.


You could literally say the same thing about Kane, or The Undertaker. The difference is in booking: The Boogeyman was always meant to be a joke whose entire appeal was that he'd eat worms. Finn Balor is probably going to be turned into a credible main eventer.

What I hated though is that they made a 50/50 brawl between Rollins and the Demon. It's like, Demon Finn Balor is a supernatural force that almost never loses, and when he finally appears on Raw, he should absolutely destroy Rollins and Rollins should sell fear of him. Not brawl like equals. I mean, I expect a real hot match at SummerSlam, but they need to establish that Demon is the real deal, the thing to be afraid of, not just another guy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kostic said:


> What I hated though is that they made a 50/50 brawl between Rollins and the Demon. It's like, Demon Finn Balor is a supernatural force that almost never loses, and when he finally appears on Raw, he should absolutely destroy Rollins and Rollins should sell fear of him. Not brawl like equals.


But it wasn't 50/50, Balor dominated the brawl and Rollins sold fear of him all the way to the end of the segment. Balor stood tall while Rollins backed out showing fear on his face.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Good said:


> Brock segment bored me. Seen it a million times.
> 
> Balor was awesome. This is why I loved guys like Warrior and Taker. They're so different and I love that. He's one of the few people on Raw I care about.


Are you sure?

Heath Slater is killing it right now.

Health getting in Brock's face and Brock saying 'Let's talk about your kids .. I don't give a shit about your kids' was all kinds of LOL. Brock even kept his partial babyface role intact by offering Heath a chance to walk away while he can, but when he kept poking him, he kicked Heath's ass.

I think Brock should go full heel. That's the only way a babyface Randy will get sympathy


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> But it wasn't 50/50, Balor dominated the brawl and Rollins sold fear of him all the way to the end of the segment. Balor stood tall while Rollins backed out showing fear on his face.


Yeah, but Seth still stared him down and got a few moves in. That's 50/50 enough. When you're trying to establish this DEMON persona, which you know that when Finn Balor uses, he means business and almost never loses, sell him as an actual, freakin demon. Have Seth be completely petrified of him. Seth has basically spent two Raws calling out the Demon as being nothing special, and being told numerous times that the Demon is something else entirely and he's not ready to face him, and then when the Demon finally appears, they should make Seth eat his words. Don't even turn the lights on, cover the entire arena in red, and have Balor just walk around and up to Seth while the latter is completely terrified. Then at SummerSlam, throughout the whole PPV build up the question will Seth manage to get courage to face the Demon? And build that story in the match itself. In the end, have Balor win, but in a match where Rollins manages to overcome the fear and fight bravely, but in the end, it's not enough. And if Balor actually loses the match and Seth manages to conquer the Demon, then they've completely fucked it up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth needs to bow down now that he's facing royalty. An honest to goodness Demon King. It's not every day that Seth faces one of those. 

His entrance was okay. I'm still unsure about it translating to large arenas. Looking forward to SS. I'm sure their match will kill it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> We want Sasha is a smark chant, just like the CM Punk chant or this is awesome (unless something really awesome like Shane jumping off a cage). Smarks have an idea of what's going on, casuals do not. Casuals do not know about the Punk chant, they don't have an idea of the 'we want sasha chants' nor do they start up a this is awesome chants for a man coming out in paint - they have no idea who the guy is (remember they're casuals meaning they don't watch NXT) but you expect them to chant that shit fpalm
> 
> They simply don't know enough to chant those smarks chants, they may join in for the hell of it. But lets get real, they aren't starting those chants unless smarks do it for them.


I just can't agree that A babyface getting a chant is a smarkish thing.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

If he didn't have the Demon King gimmick people would be saying that he's no more then vanilla cruiserweight #134 . Some people just want to complain for the sake of complaining. Like you're not happy just being happy, you're only happy if you find something to complain about.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Casuals IMO are those who don't follow the product and only go check in here and there. They don't have a particular attachment to any wrestlers as there isn't any larger than life characters like Hogan and Rock to get hooked onto. Sasha IMO (everyone on the roster other than maybe Cena, Lesnar, Taker and Orton to an extent), don't appeal to casuals, it's hardcores who will chant 'we want sasha'. Casuals wouldn't even have a clue sasha is champ, hell she's been there a year at most?Its absurd you think casuals would start up that chant when it's such a smark chant.


Any guy who pays to sit at WWE show know its wrestlers and has favorites and he chants for them. *That includes all casuals*. The idea that the casuals there are going and chanting only for 4 people only was never right. If they are paying, they care. They have favorites. And one HUGE HUGE favorite for the casual audience right now is SASHA BANKS.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Why, why, WHY did they have the Demon appear before SummerSlam?*



KO Bossy said:


> 3) They think fans are stupid


They're 95% right on that part.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kostic said:


> It's like, Demon Finn Balor is a supernatural force that almost never loses, and when he finally appears on Raw, he should absolutely destroy Rollins and Rollins should sell fear of him. Not brawl like equals. I mean, I expect a real hot match at SummerSlam, but they need to establish that Demon is the real deal, the thing to be afraid of, not just another guy.


But he is just another guy...in body paint. There is nothing, absolutely nothing, "supernatural" to him like there was with Undertaker, or Kane. Hell, even the Boogeyman had his worms. But one of these guys would come out one week (during their heyday) as regular joes in a leather jacket, and then the next return to their supernatural characters. It's a joke.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shit just got real demon balor is here


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> But he is just another guy...in body paint. There is nothing, absolutely nothing, "supernatural" to him like there was with Undertaker, or Kane. Hell, even the Boogeyman had his worms. But one of these guys would come out one week (during their heyday) as regular joes in a leather jacket, and then the next return to their supernatural characters. It's a joke.


The Undertaker didn't get so huge just based on his gimmick itself. The point of booking and presentation is that they are tools to make sure the guy is not "just another guy in body paint" but rather something special. NXT has done that very well with Balor. The whole point of Finn Balor and the Demon is that it's an alter ego, which he unleashes at certain special times, like big title matches and special events. Finn Balor is a wrestler, he's strong and credible, but you could say he's not particularly extraordinary...but then when he turns into the Demon, he becomes this nigh-unbeatable force.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

He is good but I didn't care about the whole "transformation" thing....I wish they'd stop with the early 90s antics, all that changed was he came out in body paint, no reason for Seth to suddenly shit his pants.

I remember back in the day when HHH and Mick Foley were feuding- HHH would pummel the fuck out of him regularly. Then in mid promo Mick says something to the effect of that he can't beat him, but he knows someone who can, and then he "morphed" into Cactus Jack. HHH then starts shaking in his boots like a sissy- it just looked so corny.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I stopped to care about wrestling fans opinion. It change more than Naomi's hair color.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

JoeMcKim said:


> If he didn't have the Demon King gimmick people would be saying that he's no more then vanilla cruiserweight #134 . Some people just want to complain for the sake of complaining. Like you're not happy just being happy, you're only happy if you find something to complain about.


But he is still the same vanilla midget jsut with body paint.

Nothing demon like about him in the slightest.

Undertaker had some lightning shit, buried pepple or something making him being afraid about... Same goes for Kane who destroyed everything, can summon fire and stuff

Wyatt has his awesome mic skills + the moment of suprise entrance and so on...

Balor has a a fucking tattoo and does nothing "demon" like... he just crawls on the floor and makes some fucking lol worthy poses... That's it.

So how should I take this "demon" serious? Even more with his stature... Nothing against small wrestlers but it would be like Neville coming out calling himself devil or some shit.

People as Brock would LOL at him and toss him aside

As I said..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The demon should be a more edgy side to him. Him as regular Finn should already be a guy on the edge who is trouble and a problem, but in his demon persona he should be even more hardcore and a serious problem. Bascially it should be like how Foley was dangerous as himself but as Cactus Jack he was even more lethal, he would take things to even greater heights.


----------



## Ecw454 (Apr 12, 2016)

The biggest problem with that entrance is the crawling and slithering on the floor looks more like a stripper routine.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I could see some people getting confused by Seth Rollins silent G when saying the words Demon Kin(g) that at times it did sound like he was saying Demon Kane, but oh well. Demon King kind of reminded me of Boogeyman.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ecw454 said:


> The biggest problem with that entrance is the crawling and slithering on the floor looks more like a stripper routine.


Now that you mention it yea it does. Looks more like a routine to seduce someone than scare them. especially with a pretty boy like him.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

This is badass, but when Balor comes out wearing the headddress, I can't take him seriously he looks goofy wearing like it when Ron Simmons used to wear that light blue gladiator helmet.

- Vic


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Cringe worthy, this guy screams midcard


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*The demon king is corny*

I was a HUGE prince devitt fan. One of my favorites back in 2013-2014. He was cool and felt different. I was exstatic when the wwe signed him and I thought he would fit in perfectly. 

It wasn't long before I said to myself what is this? This is not the same guy I became a fan of. The entrances became longer and longer. The cool paint he had in Japan that felt so different and unique now felt forced and corny. He added some weird dreads. Started adding time to his theme. Started putting his hands in the air like an idiot as the lights went on. 

Even when he comes out to do a promo he does the weird hands in the air like its supposed to be cool. Where is the psychology? I hate when guys do this. If you were attacked by a guy last week and you are supposed to be pissed. Walk out looking pissed. Don't do your bullshit choreography routine. 

I don't know if this is him being a babyface or if it's the overdone entrance but I can't stand balor. 

Now they are going even further and are calling him the "demon king" some alter ego that is supposed to be scary. 

There is nothing scary about a 170 5'11 guy in dreadlocks and paint I'm sorry. I don't buy anyone being scared of him. I think Rollins would kill him in a real fight. 


Let balor be what brought him to the dance. What gave him international recognition as one of the best performers in the world. The cool heel that would walk slow to the ring in paint and if anyone messed with him they would get there asses whopped by his henchmen machine gun karl Anderson and doc gallows. 


#WEWANTBULLETCLUB 

The real bulletclub


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

It's a kiddy gimmick. That kind of stuff used to bother me until I accepted that I wasn't the target audience.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

Im a huge prince devitt fan, but this demon gimmick sucks, please get rid of this body paint, he looks stupid


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ecw454 said:


> The biggest problem with that entrance is the crawling and slithering on the floor looks more like a stripper routine.




THIS THIS THIS 

That and the hands in the air aswell as the dreadlocks and the way too long theme needs to GO. Can't it just be balor walking out in paint looking pissed to a regular song? Typical wwe overdoing things to the point of making it corny. He was perfect in new Japan.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: The demon king is corny*



EL SHIV said:


> It's a kiddy gimmick. That kind of stuff used to bother me until I accepted that I wasn't the target audience.


I think the new japan version would cater towards both kids and adults. The paint is what sells. The dreads,crawling and hands in the air is overdoing it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

No lie I thought it was pretty cool in NXT but watching it on Raw, I don't know what it is but it looked incredibly silly. I don't know if it's the bigger stage, the atmosphere, maybe it's grown stale but it's something.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: The demon king is corny*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> There is nothing scary about a 170 5'11 guy in dreadlocks and paint I'm sorry. I don't buy anyone being scared of him. I think Rollins would kill him in a real fight.


I tried to raise this point in another thread and got trashed on, some guy started talking about Chimpanzees and how they are strong but small unk4

The demon side of the gimmick is dumb.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: The demon king is corny*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> No lie I thought it was pretty cool in NXT but watching it on Raw, I don't know what it is but it looked incredibly silly. I don't know if it's the bigger stage, the atmosphere, maybe it's grown stale but it's something.



Maybe 3 months into his nxt run I was sick of it. Search prince Dewitt entrance on youtube and see the difference. He used to have a swagger to him. Now it feels like a forced fake routine


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

Yeah something seemed really off with his demon shtick on Raw. It was pretty underwhelming and just didn't click with me.

Doesn't help that it was done in Corpus fucking Christi.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

Having "King" in the name just makes me think of all the past WWE "Kings".










































Now here are some wrestling Demons.

























And finally, this last picture proves who the REAL Demon King is.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

The paint shouldn't ever have been a gimmick. Not the "Demon" or now even worse "Demon King" nonsense. 

It should have just been a visual thing for the big ppv matches, thats it because to me it looks cool, something out of a comic book. Prior to WWE, they were simply entrances and great ones at that. 

As usual, they take something awesome that he was doing prior to WWE and water it down and turn it into something stupid. I understand he can't do copyrighted designs in WWE but sometimes what you see says better than explaining what it means.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

They should dump the demon king thing. ONLY have him do the demon entrance on PPV and don't try to make him scary. Let him be a bigger, better version of what got him signed in the first place. They obviously thought very highly of him. Why fix something that's not broken? I'll never get WWE logic sometimes.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah the crawling like Catwoman needs to stop, unless Balor is suppose to be the LGBT character...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

Are you suggesting that a guy who is a composite of: Slim Goodbody, a cheap ripoff of Cirque du Soleil and "The Fonz" from Happy Days is corny? 

http://i.imgur.com/plWY2OD.jpg


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The demon king is corny*

*I love this gimmick every time I've seen it...until Raw, where on the big stage it looked really hokey. Kinda like when the Ascension made the step up to the main roster. Hopefully it can get over.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

New drinking game:

Take a shot everytime Rollins says 'Demon King'.

I get trying to sell the gimmick but Seth loves to continually repeat stuff. Straight from the HHH promo handbook.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Their relentless impertinent attempts to make a new trademark like Demon King stick in your ear by repeating it ad nauseam is annoying shit.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Good thought



greasykid1 said:


> The Demon gimmick has been proven to go over on a bigger scale than NXT. His entrances at Takeover Brooklyn and London were great and got excellent reactions.
> 
> I think someone's post from early in this thread summed it up when it comes to the moaning about wresling on this forum. "Everything sucks nowadays".
> 
> ...


"Proven" 
In that case:
- Al Perez: Proven star in World Class, failed with the same gimmick in WWE. 
- David Schultz: Proven star in the US and Canada, failed with the same gimmick in WWE. 
- Buff Bagwell: Proven star in WCW, failed with same gimmick in WWE. 
- Dan Severn: Proven star, failed in WWE. 
- Dr Death Steve Williams: Proven star worldwide, same gimmick failed in WWE. 

And all of those guys were proven stars in front of a bigger television audience than NXT has ever had. All of those guys failed in WWE. 

So enough of this proven star drivel. Understand that 4 out of 5 RAW viewers saw the Demon thing for the first time last night.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Yeah, but Seth still stared him down and got a few moves in. That's 50/50 enough. When you're trying to establish this DEMON persona, which you know that when Finn Balor uses, he means business and almost never loses, sell him as an actual, freakin demon. Have Seth be completely petrified of him. Seth has basically spent two Raws calling out the Demon as being nothing special, and being told numerous times that the Demon is something else entirely and he's not ready to face him, and then when the Demon finally appears, they should make Seth eat his words. Don't even turn the lights on, cover the entire arena in red, and have Balor just walk around and up to Seth while the latter is completely terrified. Then at SummerSlam, throughout the whole PPV build up the question will Seth manage to get courage to face the Demon? And build that story in the match itself. In the end, have Balor win, but in a match where Rollins manages to overcome the fear and fight bravely, but in the end, it's not enough. And if Balor actually loses the match and Seth manages to conquer the Demon, then they've completely fucked it up.




See, I kinda agree with this, but I kinda don't. Right now Seth should not be afraid of him. All he sees is a dude painted up. Finn Balor in demon mode needs to ACT like a demon. He needs to be bloodthirsty. 
Pentagon JR with his armbreaking routine is how Demon Balor needs to be. Give guys a reason to fear him. Demon Balor needs a never die attitude and won't think twice about messing you up in the worst way if you give him a chance.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The demon king is corny*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VEKMiEPyJY
The only time it looked cool, as well as his first entrances as the Demon on NXT.

Seriously, the thing that he uses on his head is funny as fuck :lol :lol :lol remove that, please. And don't try to make this a gimmick/character (and if you do, do it right)


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Malakai said:


> See, I kinda agree with this, but I kinda don't. Right now Seth should not be afraid of him. All he sees is a dude painted up. Finn Balor in demon mode needs to ACT like a demon. He needs to be bloodthirsty.
> Pentagon JR with his armbreaking routine is how Demon Balor needs to be. Give guys a reason to fear him. Demon Balor needs a never die attitude and won't think twice about messing you up in the worst way if you give him a chance.


Exactly my point. Seth was not afraid of him the whole show and openly insulted and disrespected him. So when the Demon finally appears, he should do something that really puts over how terrifying he is, that really puts fear in Seth's bones and makes him realize that this Demon is absolutely not something you wanna fuck with. Instead, what they did is a simple brawl, a rather unspectacular one at that. Had the crowd been just a little less into it, it would have been a complete disaster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Yeah, but Seth still stared him down and got a few moves in. That's 50/50 enough. When you're trying to establish this DEMON persona, which you know that when Finn Balor uses, he means business and almost never loses, sell him as an actual, freakin demon. Have Seth be completely petrified of him. Seth has basically spent two Raws calling out the Demon as being nothing special, and being told numerous times that the Demon is something else entirely and he's not ready to face him, and then when the Demon finally appears, they should make Seth eat his words. Don't even turn the lights on, cover the entire arena in red, and have Balor just walk around and up to Seth while the latter is completely terrified. Then at SummerSlam, throughout the whole PPV build up the question will Seth manage to get courage to face the Demon? And build that story in the match itself. In the end, have Balor win, but in a match where Rollins manages to overcome the fear and fight bravely, but in the end, it's not enough. And if Balor actually loses the match and Seth manages to conquer the Demon, then they've completely fucked it up.


What you are asking for is just not what they seem to have gone with when presenting the demon on NXT. Owens during his feud with Balor very much no sold the demon for months, Joe just stood his ground and stared him in the face and fought him. What they did with Rollins was fine, it is balanced, sold the demon as a threat and had Rollins needing to change his plans for SummerSlam as he revealed in the Fallout interview. If anything I'd say Rollins did the better job selling the gimmick.






We already know the match is taking place so trying to sell "will Seth manage to get courage to face the Demon?" doesn't works, it is better now with what they are doing "what will be Seth's plan going into SummerSlam?". We already know he mustered the courage to face him but he was clearly in over his head during the brawl so he will need to come up with a different strategy for his next encounter with the Demon. And besides, I think we have seen enough of Rollins as the cowardly heel during his title reign last year, the way they are presenting him now is much more fitting for the top tier guy and overall #1 draft pick.

In the match they can still go with Rollins starting hesitant at first and then mustering more confidence as the match progresses until they both stand toe to toe with one another.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> No lie I thought it was pretty cool in NXT but watching it on Raw, I don't know what it is but it looked incredibly silly. I don't know if it's the bigger stage, the atmosphere, maybe it's grown stale but it's something.


I'm not a huge fan but they botched the whole thing. 

What they should've done was tease it via Titantron like something undertaker would do. Shoot a ridiculous backstage segment with Rollins getting spooked etc. 

First impressions means everything, so they might have killed his alter ego already.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



KC Armstrong said:


> This is fucking hilarious. So, if they cheer the guys you like it's a sign that someone is over and deserves to be pushed to the top of the company. When they cheer guys you don't like the fans are stupid idiots. Can't make this shit up...
> 
> :duck





KC Armstrong said:


> If that's your opinion, fine, but then you can't ever bring up when a favorite of yours is getting great reactions. If the fans are stupid, they're stupid. They can't just be stupid for supporting Brock while at the same time exhibiting excellent taste when they appreciate Balor painting his face.


This is why I hate indy fans. They constantly brag about the great reactions that IWC darlings get. "Rollins/Dean/Balor are so over. They should be pushed to the moon." But when Brock, Orton, Cena get pops the fans are stupid/high or it's in a city where they cheer everyone. Based on crowd reaction, Orton and Lesnar are the most over right now and should be pushed over supposedly popular Rollins, Ambrose, Balor.


----------



## john smith 2 (Aug 17, 2016)

So he does a nice flip over the rope at the end and immediately rolls back into the ring and poses? How stupid does that look. He should have continued attacking and let Rollins escape, only THEN should he get back into the ring and cue the music. Some of the twisting and twirling and posing just has to go, i cant take him seriously. I long for the days where guys like Jeff Hardy would make teenage girls swoon and be revered for his spotmonkeyness.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

when you get showed up by the boogeyman you know youre doing something wrong


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

what a terrifying Demon...at 5'8'' lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The5star_Kid said:


> what a terrifying Demon...at 5'8'' lol


Fans complain how Vince pushes just big bodybuilders, then they complain when he pushes a smaller guy.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

they completely missed the opportunity to call him "Demon Prince." 

Not only would it eliminate the confusion between "Kane" and "King", but it would have been a nod to his former Prince Devitt name.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone else think Vince has no clue about NXT, and when Brand Split came, he just looked at the last NXT Takeover Main Event to choose, and went "ok, this guy is small, but at least he's not fat like that guy"?


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

I was thinkin the exact same thing! Demon Kane, Demon King.
Hope they'll learn from Reigns and let Rollins win. Balor can go
feud with.. euh, Demon Kane?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Balor should be pissed. They royally screwed up his entrance, and first impression as the demon, with bad camera work, lighting and a lack of smoke. He didn't look like a demon emerging. He looked like a dork wearing paint.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If Balor wants his demon to be anything other than a cheap imitation of Cirque du Soleil whose crawl to the ring is stolen from Jessie Spano in Showgirls, then he should copy this far more scary demon:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*He is easily one of the best characters the WWE has ever signed. I say this because the image you see is something he created, not Vince, Dusty, or HHH. It literally makes me laugh when people criticize perhaps one of the best superstars the WWE has next to Bray Wyatt. These are "creations" by the person who then brings to life the image and sounds that you pay to see and hear. Balor's entrance is extraordinary and for those who aren't very familiar with him I would suggest youtube and his former entrances. The man is an artists. You all have been fed shit like Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Alberto Del Rio, New Day, John Cena, and many, many more over the last 15 years. 

Finn Balor provides what the WWE simply lacks and that's a persona for their weekly televised program. When Seth Rollins came out and belittled the name as being "fake" I couldn't help to lose respect for Seth Rollins. Major fail on Seth's part. They all have fake names and I yes I understand that this was to set up the story that Balor would tell. It was a great promo and easily one of the best "face" promos this generation has heard in a very long time. All the naysayers had their time criticizing this man and his "skills" on the mic. You hardly understand what you even say, or mean. Balor has always been average on the mic, but when you give him the proper story, setting, and tone he like anyone else can become "great". The difference between Balor and "anyone" else is everything else. Again, his entrance is by far one of the best WWE entrances of all time, notice I said "one of". The Demon King Finn Balor is a great name and it's not something simple, or ordinary like Dean Ambrose. Finn like Bray provided a back story to who he is. Most of the roster, including John Cena wish they had that ability, or luxury.*


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I laughed when Neville told him beware of the Demon King. I wasn't laughing for any good reason.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just turn him into a cocky heel, similar to one that was more him in NJPW.

Have him win the belt on Sunday by turning heel and with help from The Club (who end up winning the Tag Titles earlier) - you then kick start this "new era" with someone fresh as Champion and a dominant looking heel stable with Balor as the Universal Champion and The Club as Tag Team Champions. You have them just take over the show and beat up anyone who gets in their way, akin to nWo, DX, Bullet Club etc. etc.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

I just don't like how they call him Demon King. Commentators such as Michael Cole could easily mess up and call him Demon Kane lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> *He is easily one of the best characters the WWE has ever signed. I say this because the image you see is something he created, not Vince, Dusty, or HHH. It literally makes me laugh when people criticize perhaps one of the best superstars the WWE has next to Bray Wyatt. These are "creations" by the person who then brings to life the image and sounds that you pay to see and hear. Balor's entrance is extraordinary and for those who aren't very familiar with him I would suggest youtube and his former entrances. The man is an artists. You all have been fed shit like Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Alberto Del Rio, New Day, John Cena, and many, many more over the last 15 years.
> 
> Finn Balor provides what the WWE simply lacks and that's a persona for their weekly televised program. When Seth Rollins came out and belittled the name as being "fake" I couldn't help to lose respect for Seth Rollins. Major fail on Seth's part. They all have fake names and I yes I understand that this was to set up the story that Balor would tell. It was a great promo and easily one of the best "face" promos this generation has heard in a very long time. All the naysayers had their time criticizing this man and his "skills" on the mic. You hardly understand what you even say, or mean. Balor has always been average on the mic, but when you give him the proper story, setting, and tone he like anyone else can become "great". The difference between Balor and "anyone" else is everything else. Again, his entrance is by far one of the best WWE entrances of all time, notice I said "one of". The Demon King Finn Balor is a great name and it's not something simple, or ordinary like Dean Ambrose. Finn like Bray provided a back story to who he is. Most of the roster, including John Cena wish they had that ability, or luxury.*


Is this your first week ever watching wrestling?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Is this your first week ever watching wrestling?


*No*, :sleep.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Fans complain how Vince pushes just big bodybuilders, then they complain when he pushes a smaller guy.


I've never complained about a guy getting a push due to size. I would complain if he wasn't in a position to get pushed.

In terms of Balor, I don't much care for his push, as long as we get a good summerslam match and God does this years event need it. My issue is, Balor shouldn't be doing this whole demon schtick, he is way too tiny.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor is cringe worthy !!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> He's 5'11 and I take it you haven't seen any Demon movies?
> Go watch Buffy kill off Demons of all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Not everyone has the stature of the Demon Kane.



Size can be overcome if they have good charisma but I'm just not feeling it with this


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Someone came with fucking Buffy?

For real now... Nothing about Balor is "demon" like which makes you respect him or let the people he is opposing shiver.

Or would Neville with a bodypaint somehow be demon-like as well?

Bray Wyatt is small compared to his followers as well but alone how he speaks and behaves makes his "demonic" side interesting...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the Balor win was really good, it puts him straight on the map and gives us something different.*


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Demon King random thought*

When Finn Balor was in NxT I thought that his Demon gymmick was quite a dangerous instrument, since he basically can't lose while he is The Demon; when he was drafted to Raw, I hope they would slightly alter the narrative (wishful thinking, I know) or at least don't give the Demon away this early.

And obviously, they had him fight as the Demon in his first match, therefore making Finn's win not only crystal clear, but I'd say mandatory, cause losing as the Demon in his first match is the perfect way to present him as a loser. I wish he wouldn't fight as the Demon and lose, of course, but that would present another giant plot-hole: why this guy has access to this "demonic power" and sometimes decides to not use it?

I'd like to hear some of your opinions on the matter.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

You'd be better off asking this guy:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

My head canon says that it's like a power source, and like any power source, it needs to be recharged. You can't just use it at will. It's completely fucking stupid that he has access to a mythological demon's powers in the first place, or whatever they've actually said is the case, but that's how I try to make sense of it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

The whole thing with Balor not losing as the Demon sort of ended at NXT Takeover: The End, really. That was clean as a whistle.

The demon character could use a bit of development though, because sure, it looks different, but IS it really different outside of a look? Hardly.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Demon King random thought*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> My head canon says that it's like a power source, and like any power source, it needs to be recharged. You can't just use it at will. It's completely fucking stupid that he has access to a mythological demon's powers in the first place, or whatever they've actually said is the case, but that's how I try to make sense of it.


well i take finn balor over roman reigns any day. atleast balor has gimmick and he wont boo out of the building.

still think samoa joe or roode should have gotten his push since they can speak.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Demon King random thought*



ste1592 said:


> When Finn Balor was in NxT I thought that his Demon gymmick was quite a dangerous instrument, since he basically can't lose while he is The Demon; when he was drafted to Raw, I hope they would slightly alter the narrative (wishful thinking, I know) or at least don't give the Demon away this early.
> 
> And obviously, they had him fight as the Demon in his first match, therefore making Finn's win not only crystal clear, but I'd say mandatory, cause losing as the Demon in his first match is the perfect way to present him as a loser. I wish he wouldn't fight as the Demon and lose, of course, but that would present another giant plot-hole: why this guy has access to this "demonic power" and sometimes decides to not use it?
> 
> I'd like to hear some of your opinions on the matter.


Except this was his third match on the main roster. :thumbsup :bye


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

I don't know if its the American accent but when ever someone kept saying Demon King last night it sounded like they were saying Demon Kane


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

I agree that Balor had to win at Summerslam in what was the presented scenario, but if things were done right, he shouldn't have been the first champ. What I mean is that he shouldn't have been put in the title match in the first place, but since he was, he had to win.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

There is absolutely nothing demonic about him


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Demon King random thought*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The whole thing with Balor not losing as the Demon sort of ended at NXT Takeover: The End, really. That was clean as a whistle.
> 
> The demon character could use a bit of development though, because sure, it looks different, but IS it really different outside of a look? Hardly.


I completely forgot about that, thanks. It makes a little more sense in my head now, they won't be cornered every time the Demon shows up now, good.



krtgolfing said:


> Except this was his third match on the main roster. :thumbsup :bye


I meant PPV match, sorry.




Aztec Asylum said:


> I agree that Balor had to win at Summerslam in what was the presented scenario, but if things were done right, he shouldn't have been the first champ. What I mean is that he shouldn't have been put in the title match in the first place, but since he was, he had to win.


I still think they could have pulled it off with Finn not winning the title, honestly. The Demon is a sort of power-up, and to me it didn't make too much sense to give it away like this, barely in a month. It feels like Goku turning into SuperSayan against Nappa and Vegeta, way too early.
You have Balor have a back and forth match against Rollins, and then lose. You protect the Demon, you give Balor a nice showing and you don't give him the title immediately.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Demon King random thought*

Is he really injured? Because that would ruin his Demon King mystique


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Finn Balor Demon king is so awful*

So he wears face paint. Comes out like a demon to the same music. 

Ok I could buy that even though its basically like a comic book meets wrestling thing which is geeky as fuck.

But then he gets in the ring and its just finn balor with face paint on wrestling lol.

Like whats the point? Its stupid as fuck. He wrestlers exactly the same. Same finisher. Same kicks. Same mannerisms. Same selling. Same everything. So whats the point? Imagine when undertaker debuted he came out and instead of moving slowly and doing chokes and chokeslams he just skipped around the ring and did a few kicking combinations. 

Why can nobody wrestle as an actual character anymore? I am embarrassed for balor and for anyone who likes him.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Kane being the Demon anything was stupid as fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Still hoping we see the Demon King as a surprise in the Rumble.

The only good thing about his injury is I don't have to hear the term "Demon King" repeated at nauseam. That's a bad thing about WWE, they get a buzz word and they will repeat it so constantly until you get sick of hearing it.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't like wishing injury upon wrestlers, but glad this happened. Balor is nowhere near main event level in MY opinion. Dude's just kind of bland, and The Demon shit is stupid, he's just a guy wearing paint that has virtually no difference than the regular Finn. They need to make the demon thing an actual super natural gimmick, otherwise his little paint serves no purpose other than just looking "cool" I guess.
He should just be an upper midcarder type. His size, lack of ring, and mic skills is what's holding him back, just don't really see the hype behind this guy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They should have a narrative where he's actually possessed by a demon spirit. And while he's in his "demon mode" he becomes more vicious, he doesn't really take damage, have Finn grasp at his head or something like he's trying to control the power of the demon from making him go too far and actually hurt his opponent. Hell you can even turn him heel where he no longer tries to fight it and let's the demon consume him and he just goes batshit all the time.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I think people would see right through the demon thing, if he was acting like he was possessed. People know the fact that Finn Balor is not really possessed by a demon. So what he is doing now is just pure entertainment and people enjoy watching it. I mean, people didn't really buy into that thing where Xavier Woods was scared of Bray Wyatt. I mean, it would not Work today with a character like Papa Shango casting spells upon people, because people know it isn't real.


----------

